# Why does the dealer want my iPod?



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm having the auxiliary input installed in my glove compartment so that I can play my iPod through the car's speaker system and the dealer tells me that they would like me to leave my iPod with them so that they make sure their installation was successful. 

This doesn't make sense to me. Installing an auxiliary input should just be a simple matter of making a physical commection that isn't compromised in some way. Why would it be so tricky to do this that one would need to check that it works in real time. I don't want to leave my iPod with the dealer.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

As a stereo shop, we keep an Ipod around to test our installs with. 

But I can certainly see why a car dealer wouldn't have one around.

As far as your statements about "it should be simple", two things:

1) With ANY process, if you can't check your work, you're not done. Elemental rule of quality. Can you imagine a manufacturing process without any inspection element?

2) There is probably re-coding involved, so it is even more important to ensure that this has been done properly and the aux plays and operates.

But they probably just want to steal all your music.


----------



## Callaway (Dec 1, 2005)

I ran an audio shop, and although we had a player on hand, a dealer will not. BMW insists on customer service beyond what's expected with other makers, so it makes sense that they want to check their work. Wouldn't you? Plus, as a dealer they are liable for anything that happens to your gear. I would just make sure the work order states that you left the IPOD if you feel unsure.


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Points well taken - but it still seems odd to me. Especially given that when I had the "iPod your BMW" kit installed in my 3 series at a different dealer they were perfectly capable of making this installation without requiring an iPod. And it's worked without a hitch. 

Given that the auxiliary input is just an audio input that goes into the amplifier and comes out the speakers and doesn't "integrate" with any of the onboard radio's functions unlike the iPod kit in my 3, this seems like a belt and suspenders approach taken to a bit of an extreme.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

fitch said:


> Points well taken - but it still seems odd to me. Especially given that when I had the "iPod your BMW" kit installed in my 3 series at a different dealer they were perfectly capable of making this installation without requiring an iPod. And it's worked without a hitch.
> 
> Given that the auxiliary input is just an audio input that goes into the amplifier and comes out the speakers and doesn't "integrate" with any of the onboard radio's functions unlike the iPod kit in my 3, this seems like a belt and suspenders approach taken to a bit of an extreme.


Either that, or you didn't really want the answer to your question, it was really rhetorical, and you just want to be right...


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

:bustingup


el_duderino said:


> Either tat, or you didn't really want the answer to your question, it was really rhetorical, and you just want to be right...


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Possibly - but it sounds more like where you're coming from. 

It would appear that the folks who have responded to this post do not have the requisite knowledge to answer the question but rather than admitting so are resorting to posturing followed by flaming. Sad.

I just want to know whether there is a real need for my iPod or if it's just a nice to have. I was hoping to find a more technical answer to my question (on this board) rather than obvious platitudes about needing to check things and verify the quality of one's work. Having an engineering background and a reasonable level of competency, I know that there are certain tasks that one does not need to verify in real time. For example, if you were to make solder conections on a IC board I would presume that you wouldn't need to do a conectivity test on each connection if you had some basic competence and that you would just conduct a connectivity test at the end of the project. 

Again my question (only for clarity - not to solicit more platitudes and flame e-mail) is whether installing the auxiliary input is a simple connection into the audio amplifier and whether all the dealer needs to to do is check their work at the end or whether there is some need to adjust or modulate something in real time as a requred part of the installation.


----------

